# Synarel - how many sniffs? Will sneezing stop things working?



## sammid (Sep 25, 2005)

Morning everybody- am taking Synarel and they have said 1 per morning and evening. I didn't know if this was 1 sniff or treatment. I asked the Spanish help desk man and he didn't understand what I meant. The instructions which are in Spanish I think say two sniffs in the morning and two sniffs in the evening.
Any one got experience of taking this?!!!
Also a bit worried as it makes my nose run every time I take it shortly followed by sneezes - will this mean it won't work?
Thanks to all,
Best wishes
Sam


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

I recall the dose changed depending on where you were with the tx, ie nearer transfer they asked me to reduce/taper the dose before stopping  as I started taking the hormones and the synarel would suppress the effect of these also if too much was taken.

I think you should get hold of someone at the clinic urgently- they usually have an emergency number. Is there definitely nothing written in your advice notes about this?

I recall also sneezing a bit with this stuff but think it depends on how soon after taking it as it is quickly absorbed.

Have you tried Googling to see what it says?

regards and best wishes- but speak to your clinic 

roze x


----------



## sammid (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi Roze,
Well with practice I seems to be able to not sneeze for at least 10 minutes so may be this is enough time!
I have had a look on Google but the info seems less detailed than the leaflet with the meds.
Thanks,
Sam


----------



## sammid (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi Roze you were right yes two sniffs twice a day until you go on the patches and then 1 sniff twice a day with patches.
Sam
xx


----------



## HEM (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi

My treatment I had two sniffs in the morning and at in the evening and tried not to sneeze for15 mins afterward.  It is from memory so it might not be the same or your treatment might be different

Helen


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Sam,

The others are right, i've just been taking Synarel (horrid stuff). 2 sniffs (1 per nostril) morning and night EXACTLY 12 hours apart, so 8am and 8pm etc. If you sneeze within 10 minutes you have to sniff again.

Once you are stimming this will go down to 1 sniff morning, 1 sniff evening.

Let me know if you have any other questions about the horrid stuff


----------

